# Springfield Armory’s New XD-E Pistols, Now With 3.8″ and 4.5″ Barrels



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

https://www.thetruthaboutguns.com/2...ew-xd-e-pistols-now-with-3-8-and-4-5-barrels/


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

I like the looks of the 3.8" barrel version. At first I thought the XD-E was kind of a dumb idea for Springfield, but now the idea is slowly growing on me. Who knows, I may have one someday.


----------

